# Any Surf Fishing Reports Today??



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Well guys??


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah whats the scoop, and not just fleas,


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee (Apr 30, 2008)

I set up on a hole behind 16th ave on p-cola beach. Looked like a great spot that would produce some fish. I guess I was wrong. Still trying to learn how to read the bars. I tried some live peeled shrimp, live fleas, dead fleas, tried the fleas with an orange float by the hook, a pink float, even swapped out my regular pyramids for some orange painted ones. Not even a bite. I worked two different pompano jigs for a little while. It was a nice day out there, it would've been better with some fish in the cooler. Oh well. I'm gonna try it again tomorrow. I might venture over towards chik n bone for a little while.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks man..Maybe try going more towards porto..Ive always had better luck that way earlier in the year..Anyone else?


----------

